# Aprons



## RHS (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking at historical Masonic pictures of masons and their aprons it is clear that uniquely embroidered aprons with a variety of symbols of the craft and maybe personal to the brother were used on eachs a personal apron. Why today is this not as common? Is it discouraged and if so why?Examples, George Washington, Santa Anna, various other historical masons.


----------



## phulseapple (Sep 29, 2012)

Generally, the aprons you see in photographs are ones worn by officers.  I know the pictures I have seen of George Washington have all been of him in either is Master's or Past Master's apron.  Once a man has been elected to be master of his lodge he wears the apron of that office.   After serving in that office, he is entitled to and is usually presented with a past masters apron which he can wear to meetings in place of the "house" aprons provided by lodges for the members.


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 29, 2012)

As an artist, I really wish it were more accepted. It's true that P.M.'s get to wear wonderfully decorated aprons. But it seems, historically (at least according to pictures I've seen and stories I have read) that it wasn't always so. I even askef our W.M. a few years ago about this and he said of no known proscription against their use. Every time I take out and see that beaitifully clean white apron from my 3rd degree, that NEVER gets worn....I have to stop myself from thinking, "a square would look good right here, maybe surrounded by an acacia sprig as well as a field of stars...."


----------



## widows son (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish it was too, I like art as a hobby, and I'd love to throw some designs on her. If its not to personal may i ask, why do you not get to wear your apron?


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 29, 2012)

It's allowed, of course. I would just be the only one who wears theirs. We have a box of aprons outside of Lodge (all quite worn) that everyone usually just grabs one from. I do like the clean look of it and imagine I'd find some way to dirty it up if I did. So I leave it in it's tube and only take it out to stare at once in a while.


----------



## widows son (Sep 29, 2012)

Lol. Honestly i have never heard of a apron bin, we only provide aprons for EA and FC, we do have a few extra MM aprons in case of emergency or whatever, but I stare at my apron too, did Dominion Regalia make yours?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 29, 2012)

Rockport has a tray of plain aprons, as well.


----------



## polmjonz (Sep 30, 2012)

Our Lodge and most in our area provide aprons as well with varying lengths of cord to tie them on


----------



## T.N. Sampson (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it normal for Masons to not wear the apron they were presented with during the rituals?  I can see the need for spares in the Lodge, but is there a symbolic reason for a man to keep the one he was originally presented stored away?

While on the topic, why the various designs?  It would seem to me that the equality among Masons would be better highlighted by all having exactly the same apron, at least in a Blue Lodge.  Cordially, Skip.


----------



## widows son (Sep 30, 2012)

Not really, some symbols might have a deeper meaning to the mason than another, and may want to express it on his apron.


----------



## widows son (Sep 30, 2012)

Either way I'm not I buy your naivety on the subject


----------



## chrmc (Sep 30, 2012)

I think one reason we also may not see as many personalized aprons these days is simply because the times have changed. There are not as many people doing hand made crafts as there used to be. So while you in the past had a personalized tailor, wife etc. that was handy, we don't see that as much any more. 
But I don't think that anyone in lodge would have a problem with someone showing up with a custom made one - as long as it didn't show PM symbols or similar if one hadn't earned them. It should also be noted that several jurisdictions do have different apron setups. Believe that they in the UK switch aprons per degree, and I know that the Swedish rite has a specific apron for each degree. 

Should anyone want their own, this is a good link http://www.craftsmansapron.com/index.php or http://www.brotherhoodaprons.com/

On the topic of the aprons for public use, our lodge has it as well for anyone to use. I know many Masters use it as they don't want to get their own one to worn and it's easier just taking one in lodge.


----------



## Traveling Man (Sep 30, 2012)

> Not really, some symbols might have a deeper meaning to the mason than another, and may want to express it on his apron.



And some may be the symbol of their office? But, most know this, correct?


----------



## widows son (Sep 30, 2012)

Correct brother


----------



## Thijs (Sep 30, 2012)

In Europe, anyway in the Netherlands, the apron is not meant to differ you from the rest. It is meant to take part in the labor that unites us. Therefor is a simple and not unique apron in our lodges more common.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Sep 30, 2012)

It's been suggested that the lambskin/white leather apron was originally a plain garment worn that was only displayed among Masons and never decorated. The decoration of aprons came about only after the introduction of speculative Masons, many of them noble and/or having money, who wanted something a little prettier than the plain white apron.  Hence, the fact that most Masons have gone back to wearing simple, white aprons is really a case of "forward to the past". Whether or not you think that's a good thing is really a matter of taste.

In most places I've been, officers and Past Masters have distinctive aprons which can be worn in lieu, marking their special status among members of the Craft, and this continues when dealing with Grand Lodge officers and Past Grand Masters, whose apron designs become even more elaborate.

Having said all of that, there is a Brother in my Lodge (our Junior Past Master) who has foregone this special display of status, even while serving as Master, wearing a plain white apron despite his official authority to wear a PM's apron.  This has caused some grumbling from certain quarters, but it has been my position that it is his right to wear an officers/PM's apron, but also his right to wear what he will, so far as it conforms to the regular usages of the Craft, which merely requires that a Mason be clothed as such, which he is.

TU


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree completely, it should be up to the individual. So long as he is not violating any policy or claiming any office he is not serving pr have served.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Sep 30, 2012)

Part of the reason that Past Master aprons are decorated and Past Nothings are not is due to in American culture of Freemasonry Past Master is a sign of implied rank or stature.  In a lot of European countries, it usually means the guy sat in the east, and isn't as much of a stature issue.  I also think that the economy, style of the day and other factors played a large role in the designs becoming so rare.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 30, 2012)

Tony Uzzell said:


> there is a Brother in my Lodge (our Junior Past Master) who has foregone this special display of status, even while serving as Master, wearing a plain white apron despite his official authority to wear a PM's apron.  This has caused some grumbling from certain quarters, but it has been my position that it is his right to wear an officers/PM's apron, but also his right to wear what he will, so far as it conforms to the regular usages of the Craft, which merely requires that a Mason be clothed as such, which he is.



Bro. Tony, I know a Past Grand Master who prefers the plain white apron to that given to PGMs. He states that the plain white apron symbolizes the highest award ever presented to him, which is that of being raised a Master Mason. If it's good enough for him, I expect it's good enough for any of us.


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 30, 2012)

Well stated, I'd just like the option to be open is all.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 1, 2012)

T.N. Sampson said:


> Is it normal for Masons to not wear the apron they were presented with during the rituals?  I can see the need for spares in the Lodge, but is there a symbolic reason for a man to keep the one he was originally presented stored away?
> 
> While on the topic, why the various designs?  It would seem to me that the equality among Masons would be better highlighted by all having exactly the same apron, at least in a Blue Lodge.  Cordially, Skip.



#1 Yes, there is a reason for keeping them stored....you KNOW the answer as I have seen you discuss it on YOUR site.  

#2 The various designs denote the officers in the Lodge.  The equality is not shown by the design of the apron though....something you, like all non-members, simply can't understand.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 1, 2012)

I keep mine stored so the blood from Stated Meeting Sacrifices doesn't get on it. You can't just Shout those stains out.


----------



## widows son (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha man mines COVERED!


----------



## cambridgemason (Oct 1, 2012)

Early aprons from the 1760 up to 1840's were hand painted by either the brother, family member or an artist that was either friends of the family or did this for a living. These aprons like the French designs were made with many different Masonic emblems on them and were arranged by the artist or brother.  Some may also have RA Chapter emblems on them if he belonged.  From around the 1820's printed aprons came into use, and hundreds of these could be made and sold. Some had the look to early handpainted pieces.  At this time the more traditional style squared apron begun to take shape. Prior to this, apron shapes varied, most taking their looks from trade aprons of the period, more round edges and flaps.  Embroided aprons came into  play also around the 1800's and into today's market. Some had both embroided and hand painting on them.  Some were done in ink. Around the 1840's is when some GL's begun to pass regulations as the size and shape and what could be on an apron. Embroided aprons to today came into being around the 1850's mostly.  They would have the officers emblem on them. Past Masters aprons came into play as we know them today perhaps around the 1870's.  Some aprons were still being painted on as late as the 1900's.  This depended on mostly the regalia company that were selling such items.
   It was around the Anti-Masonic era that the handpainted aprons begun to be faded out and the more traditional aprons of today were being made.


----------



## promason (Oct 2, 2012)

In my opinion,aprons symbolise a deep and ancient wisdom and knowledge


----------



## promason (Oct 2, 2012)

Aprons make one travel far and deep in history of ancient esoterical symbols and gnosises


----------



## promason (Oct 2, 2012)

Masonry has still so much to offer to humanity!


----------



## bjdeverell (Oct 5, 2012)

well, if that's what you get from it then great. personally, I take to heart what I was told all those years ago when presented my apron on becoming an EA. personal note: felt so weird wearing it differently from the rest of the guys in the room - don't even get me started on the FC apron lol.


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 5, 2012)

I wear my PM apron because it was a gift from a widow of a very great Mason . I wear it to honor his memory , and the difference between mine and other Past Master aprons is , like my fancy MM apron , it is white on white . It is beautifully designed and is on par with the most "fancy" PM aprons .  There are only two of these aprons in existence as they are handmade . I like white on white so as not to draw attention from the officers aprons .


----------



## widows son (Oct 5, 2012)

That's awesome, I could only imagine how beautiful a hand made apron looks


----------



## MarkR (Oct 6, 2012)

Ashlar said:


> I wear my PM apron because it was a gift from a widow of a very great Mason . I wear it to honor his memory , and the difference between mine and other Past Master aprons is , like my fancy MM apron , it is white on white . It is beautifully designed and is on par with the most "fancy" PM aprons .  There are only two of these aprons in existence as they are handmade . I like white on white so as not to draw attention from the officers aprons .


My PM apron is also white on white; I got it from Macoy.  I got several compliments on it when I wore it at the Grand Lodge of Scotland.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 6, 2012)

What's the rule on hand-crafted or custom aprons in Texas? What about wearing aprons from appendant bodies? Or are they confined to wear in the respective body?

Grand Lodge of Scotland? That's awesome! Pray tell?


----------



## Ashlar (Oct 6, 2012)

Can not answer for Texas but a Chapter or Council apron would not be allowed in the Craft lodge in my state .

The only time they would be worn is during Grand Lodge session when all the gold collars were introduced . The Grand Line officers of the YR bodies may wear their collars and aprons during introductions , but after introductions , if the wish to sit in on the tyled session they must switch over to regular Masonic aprons .


----------



## MarkR (Oct 7, 2012)

scialytic said:


> Grand Lodge of Scotland? That's awesome! Pray tell?


In June of 2010 I had the good fortune to make a trip to Scotland.  I had already become "Facebook friends" with a Mason in Scotland who was Worshipful Master of his Lodge.  The GLoS has four communications a year, and one happened to be at a time that worked for my trip, so he took me to Grand Lodge with him, then to a meeting of the Sir Robert Moray Lodge of Research (which holds its meetings in the Lodge Room of Mary's Chapel Lodge #1 in Edinburgh, which has all of its Lodge minutes all the way back to 1599) then to a very nice Masonic dinner party at a hotel in downtown Edinburgh.  All in all, an extremely memorable trip.  I loved Scotland, the Scottish brothers treated me exceptionally well, and I hope very much to get back some day.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a business trip to Glasgow last February. I was so impressed with the people, the scenery, and the architecture. I travelled around Glasgow, Perth, and then made it to Edinburgh. Fascinating. I really need to go back (especially now that I'm a Mason) to travel through the Highlands, Isle of Sky and all that good stuff. I did get to watch a Celtic match, which was incredible. They truly follow sports differently than us. It's almost a duty, let alone ingrained in their daily lives.

I've got another possible foreign trip in 2013. I get a little choice of where I go, but I doubt it will be Scotland again (I started in Tullamore, Ireland, then Daventry, England and finally Glasgow for the last week). That was really just really good luck...maybe next time we go they'll be their own country again (they vote on it in the next couple of years). And did you see their new Parliment building? Hideous! Modernism at its worst!


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2012)

scialytic said:


> What's the rule on hand-crafted or custom aprons in Texas? What about wearing aprons from appendant bodies? Or are they confined to wear in the respective body?


 
*Art. 273. (312). Officers: Regalia.* (in pertinent part)


<snip> _The regulation apron shall be of white lambskin of the following dimensions: the apron shall be 16 inches square with a drop in the bib of 6 inches to the triangular point. It will be permissible to have embroidered upon the bib of the apron the appropriate jewel of the office and upon the body of the apron below the bib, the square and compasses circumscribing the letter “G.” The outside edge of the apron shall be bordered with blue silk velvet or braid, one inch in width, and the bib with the same material one-half inch in width. The apron may be lined on the reverse side with blue satin or other material. In addition to using the Past Master’s aprons now being worn, it shall be permissible for Past Masters to wear aprons with the same design and insignia as provided for the Worshipful Master, but the addition of the Arc (or Quadrant) under the points of the Compasses would be optional._

<snip> _The insignia or regalia of other orders or organizations may not be worn._

*Art. 274. (313). Members: Apron.* 

_The regulation apron for members of the Lodge shall be of the same dimensions provided for the aprons of officers of the Lodge and shall be made of white __lambskin without border or decoration; provided, it shall not be mandatory upon any Lodge to provide regulation regalia and aprons until such time as it may be able to do so, and such aprons may be made of white cloth._

In other words, other than officers & Past Masters (& GL officers), Brethren are to wear plain white aprons only.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess that rules out the Texas Lodge of Research and Tranquility Lodge aprons...or are they an exception?


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Oct 8, 2012)

scialytic said:
			
		

> I guess that rules out the Texas Lodge of Research and Tranquility Lodge aprons...or are they an exception?



They can be worn!


----------



## scialytic (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm presuming they are the exception (I'll know soon enough--unless Bro. Bill answers first--because my MWGLoT law/statute book is in the mail). 

(Brother, could you post a photo of your white-on-white Past Master's apron? I have got to see it!)

Thanks gentlemen. I know these forums take a lot of your time and you end up answering the same questions _ad nauseum; _but I, for one, truly am grateful.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 8, 2012)

AFAIK, TLR & Tranquillity Lodge aprons are only supposed to be worn at meetings of their respective Lodges and during Grand Lodge, but I believe that this is a matter of protocol, not law.  

Another "exception"- past DDGMs may wear their DDGM aprons on "appropriate occasions" and @ Grand Lodge. What occasions are "appropriate" is generally left up to the wearer. In my personal opinion, it is NOT appropriate for a past DDGM to wear his DDGM apron to an official visit of the sitting DDGM- I believe that particular night is to honor the sitting DDGM & for past DDGMs to wear their aprons detracts from that honor. But I've seen it done.  :-(


----------



## scialytic (Oct 9, 2012)

I reread the statute/rule again and it seems like these would not be allowed. So why are they sold (especially in the Texas size)? And where would they be used?

Blue bordered apron with S&C on the bib.

EDIT: After looking into it further, the only aprons offered in Texas size are white member aprons (aside from PM and Officers).


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 9, 2012)

Another Masonic mystery.  :wink:


----------



## chrmc (Oct 9, 2012)

scialytic said:


> I reread the statute/rule again and it seems like these would not be allowed. So why are they sold (especially in the Texas size)? And where would they be used?
> 
> Blue bordered apron with S&C on the bib.



I think it's one of those cases where there technically is a rule, but it's one of those one that few people know, and even less people care about. I see different type of aprons in my lodge regularly, and have not yet hear anyone comment negatively on it.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 9, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Another Masonic mystery.  :wink:



It's a conspiracy I say! The Royal Guild of Seamstresses is clearly plotting to catch unexpecting Entered Apprentice Masons off-guard. They get their money AND he gets black-balled...wait, maybe they just want the money.


----------



## THurse (Oct 10, 2012)

The Spiritual and Historical meanings of all Aprons, is wonderful.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 11, 2012)

*Guess what I got in the mail today...it rhymes with Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas Raw Book.

[To be continued...]*


----------



## timgould (Oct 12, 2012)

I do like the idea of putting a personal history, or signifigant items on the Apron. For something to pass down to one's children, it could be something memorable. Many in my family are masons, and shows a rich heritage of our family. I think it woudl look really cool to have my family crest or something like that on my MM apron. JMPO


----------



## widows son (Oct 12, 2012)

A family crest would be pretty cool.


----------



## WT4X (Oct 16, 2012)

In Tennessee, at least in my district, each lodge has a bin of  white cotton aprons (which are usually a dingy yellow color). The officers wear nice aprons embroidered with the emblems of their offices and visiting Past-whatever's bring their own embroidered aprons, but the rank-and-file Master Mason, grabs one from the bin beforte entering the lodge room. There is no reason one could not wear the apron that was presented to him when he was raised, but if he did, he would be uncomfortably conspicuous. 

Despite the condition of the "house" aprons, the symbolism of the apron is not lost, and we all wear them in the same frame of mind as if they were the purest, whitest lambskin.


----------



## widows son (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it true in America your aprons are the same from EA to MM, but your officers have decorated aprons? I learned this from a brother who was down in Clearwater


----------



## chrmc (Oct 16, 2012)

widows son said:


> Is it true in America your aprons are the same from EA to MM, but your officers have decorated aprons? I learned this from a brother who was down in Clearwater



Yes that is the case everywhere I've seen it.


----------



## widows son (Oct 16, 2012)

In Canada our aprons look like your officer aprons,  but the border is lighter blue and there are gold tassels and but there's no distinction between our officers aprons and MM aprons. The only difference is in grand officer attire.


----------



## widows son (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry I am wrong, lodge officers here also wear a collar with their office jewel


----------



## JJones (Oct 16, 2012)

We wear collars with office jewels here in Texas also.

I'm curious that you seemed surprised that our aprons are the same from EA to MM...how are they where you are from?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 16, 2012)

widows son said:


> Is it true in America your aprons are the same from EA to MM, but your officers have decorated aprons? I learned this from a brother who was down in Clearwater



While the aprons are the same, we wear them differently according to degree. I am immediately obvious as EA from how I wear my apron.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 17, 2012)

widows son said:


> Is it true in America your aprons are the same from EA to MM, but your officers have decorated aprons? I learned this from a brother who was down in Clearwater


Yes and no.  In most Grand Jurisdictions, a MM can certainly purchase a nice MM apron and wear it to lodge if he so desires, but the sad reality is that very few do, and most wear the above described dingy, wrinkled, cotton aprons from the stack by the tyler's station.  I wish the tradition of brothers owning their own apron had continued (I wonder when it died out in America?) but it hasn't.  The aprons by the tyler's station should only be for visitors and forgetful brothers, IMHO.


----------



## widows son (Oct 17, 2012)

Our EA is pure white  I think made out of cotton, our FC is pure white with 3 blue rosettes: one at the top 2 at the bottom. And our MM apron is light blue border with the same three rosettes in the same spot bit there are gold S&C in everyone, 2 wide blue tassels with 7 small gold metallic tassels hanging from each, my specific apron has a gold border for our centennial


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 17, 2012)

MarkR said:


> Yes and no.  In most Grand Jurisdictions, a MM can certainly purchase a nice MM apron and wear it to lodge if he so desires, but the sad reality is that very few do, and most wear the above described dingy, wrinkled, cotton aprons from the stack by the tyler's station.  I wish the tradition of brothers owning their own apron had continued (I wonder when it died out in America?) but it hasn't.  The aprons by the tyler's station should only be for visitors and forgetful brothers, IMHO.



I did that...  My first gift to myself on being raised was one of the old-style 19th-century aprons with blue silk trim...  But for the most part in lodge I've worn one of the deacons' apron, depending on which chair I was sent to, and several months ago I bought myself a nice white leather apron that I use when I wander off to other lodges, as well as a royal arch apron for chapter meetings.  I think a little pride in your apron, whether plain white or custom, is a good thing...


----------



## widows son (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree, A MM apron is a badge of experiences, through life and lodge


----------



## chrmc (Oct 17, 2012)

widows son said:


> Our EA is pure white  I think made out of cotton, our FC is pure white with 3 blue rosettes: one at the top 2 at the bottom. And our MM apron is light blue border with the same three rosettes in the same spot bit there are gold S&C in everyone, 2 wide blue tassels with 7 small gold metallic tassels hanging from each, my specific apron has a gold border for our centennial



Believe it is quite customary to see this as well outside the US. Most lodges in Europe that I know follow this or a similar form. 
For instance the Swedish rite has a different apron and other regalia per degree. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.134159201065.139663.125250876065


----------



## widows son (Oct 17, 2012)

I think our aprons hers are similar to those in England and Scotland


----------



## MarkR (Oct 20, 2012)

Earlier in this thread I was asked for a picture of my white on white apron. This one is my PM apron; my MM apron is identical except, of course, for a regular S&C instead of a PM emblem inside the wreath.  You can just click on the thumbnail to see it larger.


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 20, 2012)

In Pennsylvania, the Lodges have plain white aprons with blue trim & Lodge number on it for the members to wear. Past Masters can get a Past Master's apron to wear to meetings. Have never heard of or read of any regulation prohibiting a member from having their own personal apron to wear to meetings.  Here's a link from You Tube with a Brother who can make a personal apron for someone who would like one & also a very interesting history of the Apron :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oiEKKitMz8&feature=relmfu


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful Apron Brother Mark !!!


----------



## widows son (Oct 20, 2012)

Beaut. If i knew how to upload a pic on this I would. Does anyone know how to upload a pic if you have this forum as an iPhone app? I'd love to show you guys mine


----------



## MarkR (Oct 21, 2012)

I did the above upload from the Android app on my Nexus 7 tablet.  If the iPhone app is the same, start a reply to the thread, and there is a little photo icon on the top of the entry area.  Click on that, and you should then be able to select a photo out of your own folders to upload along with the post.


----------



## widows son (Oct 21, 2012)

Thx for the info here's my MM apron


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 21, 2012)

another beautiful looking apron !!!!


----------



## widows son (Oct 21, 2012)

Our FC apron is plain white with the three rosettes


----------



## widows son (Oct 21, 2012)

I really like your white one bro. Mark, where would I be able to purchase one?


----------



## widows son (Oct 21, 2012)

Minus the PM symbol of course


----------



## MarkR (Oct 22, 2012)

I got them both from Macoy Masonic Supply (www.macoy.com) but I just looked through their web site, and no longer find that apron.  I can tell you that they had that apron only in MM style, and a call to them easily got them to make it with the PM emblem inside the wreath even though it wasn't in the online catalog.  Give them a call, the y were very easy to work with.


----------



## widows son (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks brother, I will definitely look on to it


----------



## RHS (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Beautiful picture of your apron Bro Mark!


----------



## timgould (Nov 17, 2012)

I noticed ebay has a great selection of aprons at pretty good prices. I would love to have one too but Texas is pretty clear that we can't have anything on our aprons. Officers only can be trimmed in blue. Bummer


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 17, 2012)

For the past couple of years, I've noticed something strange going on with our Lodge's aprons.  The tie strings are getting shorter.  It's a mystery.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 17, 2012)

It's not just in your Lodge.  :wink:


----------



## MarkR (Nov 18, 2012)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> For the past couple of years, I've noticed something strange going on with our Lodge's aprons.  The tie strings are getting shorter.  It's a mystery.


They shrink over time.


----------



## widows son (Nov 18, 2012)

Is that another Masonic trick question? Or are you just saying the brethren are becoming more jolly as the year go by?


----------



## Ratchet (Nov 18, 2012)

it's from participating in the knife & fork degree !!!!:001_smile:


----------



## widows son (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha gotcha, my fab degree.


----------

